# Good Luck to our 1st IFBB Bikini Pro Gemma Williams



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Would like to wish the UK's 1st Bikini Pro Gemma Williams good luck this weekend Stateside at the IFBB Ft Lauderdale Cup.

Gemma was the inaugural Body Fitness Champion back in 2003.

She's a wonderful person with a cracking figure and should do well.

Good Luck Gem.

*Go spank them Yanks * :beer:

*
*









*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

good luck gemma from kami and liz

i saw her winning at the first british finals i attended 2003

Back when bodyfitness wasnt that far from what bikini is now!!

liz


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck Gemma x


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

nice one gemma, good luck.

i know have to wipe dribble off my keyboard, cheers


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Origin said:


> good luck gemma from kami and liz
> 
> i saw her winning at the first british finals i attended 2003
> 
> ...


Reading that Liz made me feel old. lol :lol:

Think that was my first British too.

Hope Gemma does well.


----------

